# How about spread pics?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Well Jerry's post in another thread got me thinking, let's see some spread pics from this season.

Small but works really well at the end when birds are pairing up down here.



Had to black out the back as I know some guys who would really like to know where I'm hunting.

Had to go big this day but it paid off with two limits of ducks when no one else could get them to work.



Killed the heck out of the wigeon over this one.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This was a backyard black hole spread I tried one afternoon. It didn't shoot anything that day. I got bored after a while so I pulled the dekes and mowed the lawn. It freaked out the Goldfinch and Quail. The Humming birds didn't mind though. 

In hind sight I had the kill hole to small.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll play.........


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Only have one from Sunday but 5 dz managed to pull a few my shooting should've been a lot better and there'd be more birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

JerryH said:


> This was a backyard black hole spread I tried one afternoon. It didn't shoot anything that day. I got bored after a while so I pulled the dekes and mowed the lawn. It freaked out the Goldfinch and Quail. The Humming birds didn't mind though.
> 
> In hind sight I had the kill hole to small.


I'm pretty sure you didn't have enough decoys for that big of a space. I probably would have put in at least a couple dozen more.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

A few variations that have worked for me.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's some pics of some spreads I'll set. It all depends what decoys I'll use by the time of year it is. Freeze up I like big shells. Late in the season I'll set a micro spread of premium full bodies. 90% of the time I'm hunting a goose spread for ducks. I don't know why I own any duck decoys. 

Don't buy silo's. They shine, They don't go in frozen ground, They're flat, They blow over in the wind, They disappear when birds are overhead, they flare birds and they don't float. They don't work.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have had pretty good luck with silos in the righ conditions. I make sure to keep em in with the main concentration of full body's and especially around my lay downs. I can use them to hang over the foot bag and sides to really hide it's profile. I never put em on the outskirts of the spread where they are obvious though that's for sure. Then I made 2 dozen flat black duck silos I'll stake on the edges of the reeds to imitate coots that seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here are a few more....


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

My carved cork blocks sitting on flat water. Hope to have a much larger spread next yr.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Loving them guys! There's some sweet spreads going on. 

Some of those sure are making me miss the good old ice hunts. It's hard to do that when your where it don't freeze. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

